# Как я избавился от болей в ноге



## ilgar (1 Окт 2010)

Сейчас мне 48 лет. А началось всё в 32 года, когда однажды утром неправильно нагнувшись я получил хороший прострел в поясницу без иррадиации в ногу. 

Вылечил с помощью 5 сеансов ДДТ (диадинамические токи). Следующие 3 года с частотой 1 раз в год всё это повторялось и легко лечилось сеансами ДДТ. 
На 35-ый год прострел с иррадиацией в правую ногу. Спину вылечил как обычно, а вот жестокую боль в ноге с помощью 5 ампул вольтарена, витаминов группы В и прочее. Так же с частотой 1 раз в год в течение следующих 10-ти лет так всё продолжалось с обязательными болями в ноге, которые легко лечил и потому серьёзного внимания не придавал. 

И вдруг на 45-ом году жизни, после очередного приступа не помог даже 20-ти дневный курс комплексного лечения.
 Результаты МРТ- грыжа 7мм между 2 и3, грыжа 5мм между 4 и5 поясничными позвонками, адские боли в ноге не отступали и я лёг в стационар. Лечили меня также примерно как и вас-лекарства, ЛФК, физиотерапия, вытяжка, массаж, карипазим. Потратив в клинике около 800 долларов (лечили меня 1 месяц), я разочаровавшись ушёл оттуда и продолжал раз в день колоться вольтареном, чтобы хоть как-то жить и работать (семью кормить-то надо).
 Ежедневно в течение 3-х месяцев принимал инъекции вольтарена или подобного ему, хирурги приглашали на операцию, а то язву желудка заработаешь. 

И вдруг как-то ночью проснулся от боли в ноге и как назло обезболивающие закончились, а двумя днями раньше жена купила у китайцев на рынке вибратор-массажер по форме рыбки с игольчатой насадкой, от безысходности я стал водить его по всей ноге и, случилось чудо - через 10 минут боль исчезла на 3 часа. С этой минуты я перестал колоться. Короче - в первую неделю я нуждался в вибраторе каждые 3 часа (даже на работу брал, уединялся где-нибудь минут на 10), во вторую неделю- каждые 6 часов, потом раз в сути, через месяц я забыл о нём и о болях. Вот уже три года я живу нормальной жизнью и вам того желаю, дорогие мои друзья по несчастью.


----------



## Kurt (1 Окт 2010)

*как я избавился от болей в ноге*

По моему мнению, лечить не саму причину заболевания, а избавляться от боли- это не значит лечиться. Хотя, на время обострения очень даже нужно избавиться в первую очередь от боли. Только что это за рыбка такая хотелось бы узнать поподробнее, хотя мне очень сомнительно что такое вообще может существовать..


----------



## ilgar (1 Окт 2010)

*как я избавился от болей в ноге*

Да я сам был в шоке и окружающие тоже, те кто видел как я ныл и стонал. Я не врач и никому это не прописываю но факты вещь упрямая. Зачем мне врать тут время терять, я из чувства солидарности и сострадания к себе подобным. В комплекте этой рыбки есть 3 сменных головки- одна с горошинами, другая- не помню, а вот третья, которую я применял - типа пластмассовые иглы,ну похоже на иглы от простой расчёски.


----------



## Анд. (5 Окт 2010)

> По моему мнению, лечить не саму причину заболевания, а избавляться от боли- это не значит лечиться.


 Причем что интересно , грыжу запускали , под общим наблюдением 
 специалистов . Может они у вас все с хирургами в доле ?


----------

